# éteindre imac conseils



## andrée (30 Juin 2001)

je suis nouvelle en informatique.

 j'ai un imac 8,5 explorer, je voudrais savoir si éteindre son imac pour 1h ou 30mn environ voir même 15mn comme je le fait, risque pas d'abimer l'écran.
 vos conseils.merci.


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Juin 2001)

Ton écran, non. Ton Mac lui-même, éventuellement. Mais il ya très peu de chance quand même.
Mais sur ton iMac, tu as une fonction veille accessible par le menu [Spécial][Suspension d'activité] qui est très pratique dans ton cas. Surtout que tu n'as pas besoin d'attendre le redémarrage quand tu reviens à ton Mac.


----------



## benR (30 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
* Surtout que tu n'as pas besoin d'attendre le redémarrage quand tu reviens à ton Mac.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il suffit d'apuyer sur une touche et le Mac revient à la vie...


----------



## andrée (30 Juin 2001)

merci, alors pas la peine de l'eteindre pour peu de temps.


----------

